

PiOS: Detecting Privacy Leaks in iOS Applications [pdf] - xtho
http://www.iseclab.org/papers/egele-ndss11.pdf
A German article http://www.heise.de/tr/artikel/Neugierige-Apps-1181223.html
Via Google translate: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&#38;prev=_t&#38;hl=de&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;layout=2&#38;eotf=1&#38;sl=de&#38;tl=en&#38;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Ftr%2Fartikel%2FNeugierige-Apps-1181223.html&#38;act=url
======
xtho
A related German article <http://www.heise.de/tr/artikel/Neugierige-
Apps-1181223.html> Via Google translate:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Ftr%2Fartikel%2FNeugierige-
Apps-1181223.html&act=url)

